# Blue buffalo LBP vs orijen LBP



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

Which of these foods are best quality ? i feed shane with Blue buffalo, is orijen better then that. BBF cost me $74 the biggest pack, not sure how much orijen is
Orijen LBP 
Crude Protein (min.) 40.0% 
Crude Fat (min.) 16.0% 
Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0% 
Moisture (max.) 10.0% 
Calcium (min.) 1.5% 
Calcium (max.) 1.7% 
Phosphorus (min.) 1.1% 
Phosphorus (max.) 1.3% 
Omega-6 (min.) 2.6% 
Omega-3 (min.)
DHA
EPA 1.0%
0.6%
0.3% 
Carbohydrate (max.) 20.0% 

Glucosamine (min.) 1400 mg/kg 
Chondroitin (min.) 1200 mg/kg 
Microorganisms (min.) 120M cfu/kg 

Blue buffalo
Crude Protein 28.0% min 
Crude Fat 12.0% min 
Crude Fiber 4.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
Calcium 1.2% min 
Phosphorus 0.95% min 
DHA* 0.1% min 
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg max


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Orijen is better but the 30ish lb bag is going to cost you around $65-$70

I feed Orijen but if I were not able to afford it anymore Blue is a brand I would be looking into


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We pay $59.36 with tax for a 29.7 lb bag of Orijen adult. Orijen also has a program where you buy 12 and get the 13th for free. All you have to do is save your receipts and UPCs from the bags. The store where we purchase gave us an envelope from Orijen to use for their program.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Based on metabolized energy per bag of food and an estimate of 2500 calories metabolized energy per day for a puppy, you may spend about $168 more per year if you decide to go with Orijen Large Breed Puppy using Pet Food Direct Pricing. You would need 17 bags of Orijen and 19 bags of Blue Buffalo. Shipping was not considered in the price.

It would also depend if you want grain free or not.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

With the Orijen program mentioned....you would only spend about $100 more to get Orijen Large Breed Puppy for a year over Blue Buffalo LBP.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i juss went to this pet store near my house n they do carry orijen. it cost me samje at blue buffalo. either way i have to spend $74 for dog food then why not get the best one. which one that would be. on dog food review Orijen is rated 6star food and blue buffalo is 4star.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

based on meat content, source of ingredients, and the actual manufacturing facilitiy, id go with the orijen.

on another note, no two dog foods will be metabolized the same, so it is hard to say which would be cheaper to feed.

i have fed a grain free food (primitive natural) with 717 cals/cup that required ~4 cups/day to maintain weight versus needing only 3 cups/day on a grain free with about 450 cals/cup.

in general, i agree that a more calorie dense food should require less feeding, but i have found the very meat dense kibbles to be more well utilized by a dogs body.


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

You guys may want to look into k9 Kravings, Ive been debating between the two for my puppy. Its a prepared raw diet. I'm finding out further information tommorow regarding the calcium and phosphorus output tommorow


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

My only complaint with Orijen has been the gas....I feed it still occasionally because I have some left as I transitioned to RAW (do it yourself - cheaper/economical/as nature intended over pre-made RAW - plus you get the Raw Meaty Bones to clean the teeth and gums!). I think either the potatoes or peas are causing it - both are in the Orijen.

*One side note:* on the grain containing kibble they ate prior (kumpi and Iams/Eukanuba) they NEVER got gas. On the Pro Plan they did get gas. On the grain-free kibble, GAS every time. So not all dogs are the same when it comes to food. If I need to give a kibble in the future (i.e. schedule, travel, etc....) it might contain grains BUT the majority of the diet is going to be Raw Meaty Bones...I'm sold on the do it yourself method. But I'm also going to be practical for my individual dog's needs. The Raw Meaty Bones do not give them gas.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Where do you live and where do you shop that Blue Buffalo costs $74?!?!?!?! That's high--my local store has it for $49.95 (sale price $44.88, plus I'm on the mailing list and get a coupon each month, usually for $5 off the large bag).

I like both foods, but I would most likely choose the Orijen over the BB (if cost is the same for both).

Does the store carry Acana? It's made by the same company as Orijen and there is a grain-free line--should be cheaper than the Orijen as well.

~Kristin


----------

